# Licence Windows 10 + Bootcamp



## apreslapluie (7 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à vous,

je souhaite installer Windows 10 en bootcamp.
Ma question est la suivante : la licence de Windows est-elle attribuée à une machine ?
Si je change de machine, est-ce que je devrais acheter une nouvelle licence ?

Merci à vous


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2017)

apreslapluie a dit:


> Ma question est la suivante : la licence de Windows est-elle attribuée à une machine ?
> Si je change de machine, est-ce que je devrais acheter une nouvelle licence ?


Officiellement chez Microsoft… https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/Useterms/Retail/Windows/10/UseTerms_Retail_Windows_10_French.htm

Alors si on épluche une partie…


> *b.      Logiciel seul.* Si vous avez acquis le logiciel seul (et également si vous avez effectué une mise à jour d’un logiciel acquis seul), vous êtes autorisé à en transférer la licence directement à un autre dispositif qui vous appartient. Vous êtes également autorisé à transférer le logiciel sur un dispositif appartenant à un tiers (i) si vous êtes le premier utilisateur titulaire de la licence du logiciel et (ii) si le nouvel utilisateur accepte les termes du présent contrat. Pour transférer le logiciel, vous pouvez utiliser la copie de sauvegarde que nous vous autorisons à effectuer ou le support sur lequel a été fourni le logiciel. Chaque fois que vous transférez le logiciel sur un nouveau dispositif, vous devez supprimer le logiciel du dispositif précédent. *Vous n’êtes pas autorisé à transférer le logiciel afin de partager une licence entre plusieurs dispositifs.*


…on peut faire l'installation sur un autre matériel à condition d'effacer la version précédente.


----------



## apreslapluie (11 Juin 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Officiellement chez Microsoft… https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/Useterms/Retail/Windows/10/UseTerms_Retail_Windows_10_French.htm
> 
> Alors si on épluche une partie…
> 
> …on peut faire l'installation sur un autre matériel à condition d'effacer la version précédente.


Merci à toi


----------

